# [Logiciel] Simulation éléctrique/électronique

## kwenspc

Le cherche actuellement à faire de la simulation de circuit électronique (avant d'aller souder et griller quelques composants, maintenant je préfère être sûr AVANT  :Mr. Green:  )

On m'a conseillé KtechLab. C'est bien sympa d'autant que ça répond à mes besoins, pour le moment, côtés composants. L'ergonomie est plutôt bonne même si, parfois, il décide tout seul de ré-agencer les jonctions inter-composants. Je suis déjà pas très "carré" mais dans ces cas là ktechlab me bat à plate couture  :Laughing: 

Malheureusement la simulation c'est pas encore ça... Genre "oh le courant passe quand j'ouvre l'interrupteur, moui bien entendu..."

Les exemples sont bien gentils - certes avec la simu qui fonctionne - mais dès qu'on dépasse 10 composants le machin pédale n'importe comment.

Alors, qu'y a t'il actuellement en simulation de circuits sous nux qui soit potable? Quelqu'un qui aurait le graal? (un truc fiable, même si il fait pas le café je suis preneur)

----------

## y0ug

Ton sujet m'intéresse donc je vais le suivre un peu mais ces vrais qu'il n'y a pas l'air dit avoir beaucoup de logiciel sous linux sinon peut être se tourné du côté de wine et de se qui tourne sous windows.

Bon courage dans ta quête du st graal.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

Comme on est jamais mieux servi que par soit même...*   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon je suis tombé sur un soft plutôt pas mal pour la simulation et qui est "a priori" fait très sérieusement et il possède en outre une doc assez fournis. 

C'est QUCS. 

Sinon coté conception de circuit, si ça en intéresse certains (moi c'est pas mon dada mais je suis aussi tombé dessus au passage)

- gEDA

- kicad

Tous deux Open-Source bien sûr (je tends à devenir assez "extrémiste" sur ce point, même si les solutions couvrent parfois - c'est assez rare en fait - pas forcément 100% des besoins je préfère de prime abord privilégier l'Open-Source.)

J'essais QUCS ce soir, si j'ai le temps j'en ferais un petit topo rapide. Mes avis que KTechLab et QUCS vont s'utiliser de pair...

*: mais non, je déconne!  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Il y a une bibliothèque de logiciels Linux pour les Sciences à cette adresse-ci

http://gd.tuwien.ac.at:8050/sal1.shtml

et un chapitre "électricité" 

http://gd.tuwien.ac.at:8050/Z/1/  qui devrait pouvoir t'intéresser

----------

## kwenspc

merci VikingB je vais voir ça   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

Salut !

Une depêche de DFLP parle d´un autre logiciel : QElectroTech. Aucune idee de ce qu´il vaut, mais comme je me suis souvenu de ce post...

----------

## Arvernux

Salut,

Pour la conception des circuits, j'ai essayé gEDA et Kicad. Les 2 permettent la simulation de manière indirecte. Une fois le schéma saisi, il faut générer une netlist au format spice et c'est spice qui simule le montage. Je sais qu'il existe ng-spice pour faire ça mais je ne sais pas si c'est une GUI.

Ma préférence va à Kicad qui me paraît beaucoup plus ergonomique. La simulation, j'ai jamais essayé, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus.

Bon courage

----------

## brakbabord

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Une depêche de DFLP parle d´un autre logiciel : QElectroTech. Aucune idee de ce qu´il vaut, mais comme je me suis souvenu de ce post...

 

J'ai testé ce logiciel. Comme son nom l'indique, il est en QT (pas bien si tu utilise Gnome). Ensuite il ne permet pas de simulations avec des circuits électriques. Il est destiné à créér des schémas d'installations électriques à grande échelle. C'est à dire des disjoncteurs, moteurs, etc... il est destiné aux électrotechniciens, pas aux électroniciens.

----------

## SnowBear

 *brakbabord wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   Salut !
> 
> Une depêche de DFLP parle d´un autre logiciel : QElectroTech. Aucune idee de ce qu´il vaut, mais comme je me suis souvenu de ce post... 
> 
> J'ai testé ce logiciel. Comme son nom l'indique, il est en QT (pas bien si tu utilise Gnome). Ensuite il ne permet pas de simulations avec des circuits électriques. Il est destiné à créér des schémas d'installations électriques à grande échelle. C'est à dire des disjoncteurs, moteurs, etc... il est destiné aux électrotechniciens, pas aux électroniciens.

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Comme tu utilises gnome tu te refuses à utiliser le moindre logiciel dépendant d'une librairie QT ?

Je serais bien curieux de voir ça...

----------

## brakbabord

J'y arrive à peu près. Enfin il m'est déjà arrivé d'installer qt3 pour tester Opera, et là j'ai du installer quelques libs de KDE pour pouvoir tester Ktechlab (pas terrible au final).

Sinon j'ai tout mes logiciels en GTK, mais j'avoue que ça n'a pas été facile. Dur dur de me séparer de amaroK et KTorrent. Mais j'y suis parvenu car d'excellents équivalents en GTK ont vu le jour ces derniers temps.

----------

## kopp

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme tu utilises gnome tu te refuses à utiliser le moindre logiciel dépendant d'une librairie QT ?
> 
> Je serais bien curieux de voir ça...

 

Je fais ça aussi. Qt n'est plus installé sur ma machine et je survis très bien.

----------

## nonas

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Comme tu utilises gnome tu te refuses à utiliser le moindre logiciel dépendant d'une librairie QT ?
> 
> Je serais bien curieux de voir ça...

 J'essaye aussi, là j'emerge Qt pour tester un éditeur LaTeX et ben je commence à craindre la prochaine maj de Qt (heureusement que j'ai abandonné K3B depuis longtemps parce que Qt + les kdelibs merci bien ^^)

----------

